# RIP Apollo the corn snake.



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lost Apollo, my corn the week before last. Found him dead behind his hide when I went to feed him last Sunday. A premature death, as he was only 11. Got him as a 3 year old from a member of this forum- I'd been after a normal corn & put a wanted post in the classifieds. He might have had a genetic problem of some kind, as he was always gaping, despite having been checked for an RI by a reptile vet, who could find nothing wrong. But he still gaped for the rest of his life. He was quite a big corn- after he died, I measured his body. He was 4ft 8 inches, & quite chunky. I'll miss him.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awwwww so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Debbie1962 said:


> Awwwww so sorry for your loss.


Thanks. I could never understand why he kept gaping, despite being cleared for RI, & it couldn't have been a misdiagnosed RI, as I had him for 8 years. He would often either do a full, open mouthed gape, or gape through either side of his mouth, & he'd do this for long periods. & yet all that time he ate & drank normally except during his Spring mating rage, & was never underweight. I can only guess it was some kind of genetic respiratory problem that couldn't be detected by a veterinary examination. Maybe it contributed toward his relatively early death?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

